# Just a joke



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

A man walks into a bar and asks the bartender, "If I show you a really good trick, will you give me a free drink?" The bartender considers it, then agrees. The man reaches into his pocket and pulls out a tiny rat. He reaches into his other pocket and pulls out a tiny piano. The rat stretches, cracks his knuckles, and proceeds to play the blues.

After the man finished his drink, he asked the bartender, "If I show you an even better trick, will you give me free drinks for the rest of the evening?" The bartender agrees, thinking that no trick could possibly be better than the first. The man reaches into his pocket and pulls out a tiny rat. He reaches into his other pocket and pulls out a tiny piano. The rat stretches, cracks his knuckles, and proceeds to play the blues. The man reaches into another pocket and pulls out a small bullfrog, who begins to sing along with the rat's music.

While the man is enjoying his beverages, a stranger confronts him and offers him $100,000.00 for the bullfrog. "Sorry," the man replies, "he's not for sale." The stranger increases the offer to $250,000.00 cash up front. "No," he insists, "he's not for sale." The stranger again increases the offer, this time to $500,000.00 cash. The man finally agrees, and turns the frog over to the stranger in exchange for the money.

"Are you insane?" the bartender demanded. "That frog could have been worth millions to you, and you let him go for a mere $500,000!" "Don't worry about it." the man answered. "The frog was really nothing special. You see, the rat's a ventriloquist."


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL:roflmao: Speaking of small pianists.... Did you hear the one about the guy who walks into the bar and pulls a little piano out and a 12" man. The little man proceeds to play the piano, when another customer comes up to him and asks "where on earth did you get him at ?" The man says "There's a genie out back giving free wishes" The other customer runs out back and tells the genie "I wish for a million bucks". A minute later the sky turns black when a huge flock of ducks flies over completely blocking out the sun. The man looks down and the genie is gone. He hangs his head as he walks back in the bar and tells the man withthe pianist " what the heck is the problem with your stupid genie ? I asked for a million bucks and a minute later the sky turns black with ducks flying over" The first man looks at the second and says "did you really think I wished for a 12" pianist?"


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very good you two!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Hahahaha, thats too funny!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those are great !!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

What would I do with a 12 inch pianist anyhow ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Let him tickle your ivories ?


----------

